# Bacon issue...



## wes w (Dec 18, 2016)

Good evening friends,

I've been curing and creating bacon for several years now.   I've never had this issue before.   I want to be sure its ok before giving it to the family.   

I use pops wet cure and have every since I started making bacon.  

The issue is,  I had a portion that was almost pure pink in the fat.  I've never seen this before.

I'd love ya'll input on this.  Its it normal, should I be worried about it.

Thanks in advance,

Wes













IMG_20161218_121630105.jpg



__ wes w
__ Dec 18, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 18, 2016)

I haven't seen that before either.   

Someone will be along soon with an answer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2016)

That's different! Never saw that and can't think of a reason why it would happen. There is no myoglobin in fat and not a high concentration of pink dye in the brine. If it smells/tastes good, I would eat it...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 18, 2016)

Was there a USDA stamp or other stamp that was red on the belly when you got it?


----------



## wes w (Dec 19, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That's different! Never saw that and can't think of a reason why it would happen. There is no myoglobin in fat and not a high concentration of pink dye in the brine. If it smells/tastes good, I would eat it.


Other then the color, I didn't see or smell anything wrong with it.  It just looked odd.


----------



## wes w (Dec 19, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Was there a USDA stamp or other stamp that was red on the belly when you got it?


Not that I was aware of.   I usually notice it when I inspect for quality.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey Wes....   Morning.....  Here's an interesting article on blue pig fat...   Maybe something the pig ate or drank... 

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015/09/10/photos-wild-pig-blue-fat-found-california/


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 19, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Wes....   Morning.....  Here's an interesting article on blue pig fat...   Maybe something the pig ate or drank...
> 
> http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015/09/10/photos-wild-pig-blue-fat-found-california/


That's messed up!


----------



## wes w (Dec 19, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Wes....   Morning.....  Here's an interesting article on blue pig fat...   Maybe something the pig ate or drank...
> 
> http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015/09/10/photos-wild-pig-blue-fat-found-california/


Good to hear from you Dave.  Hope all is well in your corner of the world. 

At least mine is a pretty pink color.    I haven't eaten any of the bacon yet, didn't even do a test fry.  The honorable JJ said if it tasted good and smelt good to go for it.  It smelled fine to me, but it was half frozen too.

Time will tell.  If you don't hear from me again in a few months, you know not to eat the pink stuff.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally, I would try a little bit the first time---Maybe one slice.

Then the next day 2 or 3 slices. Then see which room you spend the most time in over the next few days.

If that's any room, other than the bathroom or a hospital room, you're good to go. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## wes w (Dec 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Personally, I would try a little bit the first time---Maybe one slice.
> 
> Then the next day 2 or 3 slices. Then see which room you spend the most time in over the next few days.
> 
> ...


LOL!!   I love a positive thinker.   Only about a lb was pink.   Yeah,  I'm not throwing it out without a fight.    

Talked with my butcher  friend and she said she'd never seen it before.  Her only concern was if the belly was good to start with...being I bought if from her....  :-)

Thanks for the input my friends.   Doesn't matter how many runs of bacon you do,  you still have to rely on the experts.   Thanks.


----------

